# Service und Support > Plauderecke >  Leibowitz hat es wieder geschafft...

## DieterH

Gelöscht...

----------


## zuerij

Hallo Mitstreiter & Co
Ich begrüsse es, dass die DHB des Dr. Bob in einer separaten Rubrik untergebracht ist. So dominieren diese Threads nicht das ganze Forum. Obwohl: Die neue Darstellungsform scheint der Lebendigkeit dieser Site nicht sehr zuträglich zu sein. Oder ist es bloss mein Eindruck? Wie es wohl statistisch im Vergleich zum Vorgänger- Programm aussieht?
Gruss an alle
Z.

----------


## cligensa

> ... daß sein Name unübersehbar auf der Empfangsseite des Prostatakrebs-Diskussionsforum prangt:
> .
> 
> 
> .
> 
>  Toll Herr Doktor, wie Sie das immer wieder schaffen!


Ist ja nicht so schwer, wenn einer seit 15 Jahren sich nahzu ausschließlich professionell mit Prostatakrebs befaßt und einer nichturologischen Berufsgruppe, nämlich den internistischen onkologischen hämatologischen Krebsspezialisten zugehört. Von solchen Ärzten mit der langjährigen Spezialisierung auf den Prostatakrebs gibt es nur eine Handvoll auf der ganzen Welt (gegenüber mehreren 100 000 Urologen). Und wenn man dann auch noch zwar schulmedizinische aber an der Biologie des Prostatakrebses bis zum (hoffentlich natürlichen Ende) durchgängig orientierte etwas andere Therapiekonzepte hat, darf man schon mal das Interesse von Prostatakrebspatienten geweckt haben.

Um Mißverständnisse zu vermeiden: Dr. Leibowitz nimmt zur Zeit wieder mal gar keine internationalen Patienten in seiner Praxis zur Behandlung an. Das geht immer nur dann, wenn er einen eingearbeitetren Partner hat. Sein bisheriger Mitarbeiter und Partner, Dr. Steven Tucker, hat seine Praxis verlassen und ist jetzt Chef der Urologie in einer großen onkologischen Klinik in L.A. (The Angeles Clinic).
Grüße
Christian

----------


## RalfDm

> Es geht mir ausschließlich um die Frage, ob es sich Verband des deutschen Prostatakrebs-Selbsthilfegruppen auf der Startseite seiner offiziellen Verbands-Homepage leisten darf, Reklame zu machen für den Verfechter einer experimentellen Hormonblockaden-Variante, welche von den Krankenkassen nicht anerkannt ist.


Hallo Dieter,

die "Startseite des Verbandes der deutschen Prostatakrebs-Selbsthilfegruppen" ist http://www.prostatakrebs-bps.de/. Dort wird nicht für Dr. Leibowitz, wohl aber für das Buch von Dr. Stephen Strum und Donna Pogliano Werbung gemacht. Ist das in Deinen Augen auch ein Sündenfall?
Wir haben im *gemeinsamen Diskussionsforum von BPS und KISP* eine Rubrik für Androgenentzugstherapie*n* (Plural!) aufgemacht und im Untertitel Dr. Leibowitz erwähnt, weil er und die DHB nun mal in den Diskussionen im Forum eine nicht unerhebliche Rolle spielen. Es geht, wie der Untertitel weiter aussagt, aber auch um _weiterführende Therapien,_ wie sie z. B. nach dem Versagen "kurativer" Ansätze gefragt sind. Da hat die deutsche Schulmedizin nicht allzuviel zu bieten, und insbesondere dort sind wir der Ansicht, dass Dr. Leibowitz, wie auch sein Praxispartner bis September letzten Jahres, Dr. Tucker, vielversprechende Ansätze zu bieten haben. Lies dazu im Forumextrakt - Th-Erfahrungen - Chemotherapie.




> Wieviele DHB's sind denn eigentlich bisher in Deutschland gemacht worden und wo gibt es Ergebnisse, die genauer Nachprüfung standhalten? Wer will beweisen, daß die Ergebnisse der "DHB" nicht auch mit einer üblichen einfachen HB erzielt worden wären?


Dazu kann ich Dir (und allen) mitteilen, dass Christian L. und ich am Dienstag dieser Woche in Homburg (Saar) bei der Klinik für Urologie und Kinderurologie der Universitätskliniken des Saarlandes waren und uns dort 4½ Stunden lang mit zwei Herren unterhalten haben (eine Zeitlang war auch der Chef der Klinik dabei), die im Rahmen einer Studie eine Auswertung aller _uns verfügbaren_ Patientenergebnisse an DHB-Patienten durchführen und daraus eine Ergebnisstatistik erstellen wollen. Es hat vor zwei Jahren schon einmal von einem anderen Institut ein ähnliches Angebot gegeben, dass dann im Sande verlief - aus welchen Gründen auch immer. Das hat uns mit dem Vorlegen einer Statistik jedenfalls für zwei Jahre ausgebremst, weil wir immer hofften, es käme noch etwas.
SHG-Leiter können die Zeit schon einmal nutzen, um in ihren Gruppen zu fragen, wer die DHB durchführt/durchgeführt hat - mit welchem Ergebnis auch immer - und bereit ist, einmal im Jahr einen entsprechenden Fragebogen auszufüllen.
Dazu mehr und Genaueres, wenn der Fragebogen fertig vorliegt (voraussichtlich Anfang Juni).

Ralf

----------


## Anonymous2

Hallo Dieter,
ich kann Dir nur beipflichten. Es ist schon bemerkenswert mit welcher Selbstverständlichkeit diese "Bezeichnung" gewählt wurde. Ganz offensichtlich möchten die Verfasser hier eine bestimmte Therapie forcieren. Richtig ist es auf keinem Fall. Wir werden es aber nicht beeinflussen können. Schade !

Viele Grüße Franz

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Dieter,




> Wieviele DHB's sind denn eigentlich bisher in Deutschland gemacht worden und wo gibt es Ergebnisse, die genauer Nachprüfung standhalten? Wer will beweisen, daß die Ergebnisse der "DHB" nicht auch mit einer üblichen einfachen HB erzielt worden wären?


Darauf habe ich Dir geschrieben, dass eine Studie, die u. a. diese Fragen beantworten soll, gerade anläuft. Dazu fällt Dir nichts Besseres ein als zu schreiben:




> Hallo liebe Gruppensprecher, dann nutzt mal schön eure Zeit! Viel Spaß beim Fragen und Ausfüllen!


Das heißt, Du sabotierst die Erhebungen zu der Studie, die Du selbst forderst, und stellst lieber eine Verschwörungstheorie auf ("durchsichtig, offenkundig und tendenziös").

Damit erübrigt sich jede weitere Diskussion zu diesem Thema.

Ralf

----------


## zuerij

Hallo Forumsteilnehmer und Gäste,
Wenn dies so weitergeht, werden wir hier bald dasselbe Pingpongspiel haben wie andernorts bereits gehabt. 
Ich begrüsse die Forumsunterteilung hier, wie sie auch benannt werden möge. Dies hat mir vorher manchmal aufgestossen, dass über weite Strecken nur noch Leibowitz- und Strum Zitate erschienen, wie wenn dies DIE Therapie der Zukunft wäre. Dass die einfache Hormontherapie als Standardtherapie vielen Mitstreitern Jahre guter Lebensqualität beschert hat, ging leider oft unter. Ich bin jetzt seit 9 Monaten auf PSA 0,1 und sehr zufrieden damit.
Gruss an alle
Z.

----------


## Anonymous2

Hallo Ralf !
Bei aller Wertschätzung die ich  Dir persönlich entgegenbringe, solltest Du aber fair bleiben.Es ist doch ganz offensichtlich, dass für Dich nur eine bestimmte Art der Hormonbehandlung vorhanden ist. Ich verfolgen diese
Entwicklung nun schon  über Jahre ! Für die Betroffenen ist es nicht optimal, wenn sie nicht über die versch. Modelle der Hormonbehandlung informiert werden. Die DHB nach Dr. L. ist in den letzten Jahren nach meinen Erkenntnissen nicht entscheidend vorangekommen. Woran dieses wohl liegt ? 

Viele Grüße Franz

----------


## dieterdo

Hallo Dieter,

ich habe mal einige Aussagen aus Deinen letzten Berichten zusammengestellt:



> ...Reklame zu machen für den Verfechter einer experimentellen Hormonblockaden-Variante, welche von den Krankenkassen nicht anerkannt ist.






> Daß dem BPS als Untertitel zum Forumszweig "Hormontherapien" nichs anderes und besseres einfällt als "DHB nach Dr. Leibowitz..., das halte ich zwar nicht für einen Sündenfall (was ist schon ein Sündenfall?), aber durchsichtig, offenkundig und tendenziös ist es allemal.






> Ein Sündenfall!
> 
> Hallo liebe Gruppensprecher, dann nutzt mal schön eure Zeit! Viel Spaß beim Fragen und Ausfüllen!






> Du schreibst "...eine Studie läuft an...". Unter einer Studie verstehe ich etwas ganz anderes. Das, wovon Du schreibst, ist bestenfalls eine Erhebung, eine Befragung von Gruppenleitern. Wenn da Blödsinn reingeschrieben wird, sortierst Du das dann aus?


Ich bin noch recht neu im Forum, aber verstehst Du das unter Toleranz, Sachlichkeit und fairen Umgang miteinander?

Schau mal die Anzahl der Berichte an. Die Androgenentzugstherapien haben gegenüber anderen Therapieforemen eine sehr deutliche Überzahl, d.h. für mich, dass bei den Benutzern ein großes Interesse besteht! 
Ich wäre übrigens sehr froh gewesen, wenn mein Uro, sagen wir mal, etwas offensiver mit der DHB umgegangen wäre.

Sollen im Forum nur noch Therapieansätze diskutiert werden, die von den Krankenkassen bezahlt werden?

Für die Studie hat Ralf seine Gründe im alten Forum sehr ausführlich und plausibel dargestellt.
Soll gewartet werden, bis in ein paar Jahren eine offizielle Studie veröffentlich wird? 
Was machen die Betroffenen in der Zwischenzeit, die eine Theraphie suchen?
Hast Du einen anderen Vorschlag?

Viele Grüße aus Siegen und alles Gute
dieter

----------


## Carola-Elke

> ... Die DHB nach Dr. L. ist in den letzten Jahren nach meinen Erkenntnissen nicht entscheidend vorangekommen. Woran dieses wohl liegt ? 
> 
> Viele Grüße Franz


Hallo Franz, Ralf, Dieterdo und DieterH.,

ich würde sagen, dass man hier Äpfel mit Birnen vergleicht.

Die DHB nach Leibowitz ist streng genommen eine reine und ausschließliche Ersttherapie beim PCa!

Der Patient darf weder pharmakologisch anderweitig noch lokal an der Prostata wegen seines PKs vorbehandelt worden sein; es ist auch nicht erlaubt, zusätzliche lokale Therapien zur DHB einzusetzen.
Der Behandlungszeitraum von 13 bis max. 15 Monaten, der PSA Nadir und der Abfall des Testosteronniveau auf < 0,2 ng/ml über einen klar definierten Zeitraum wird strengstens vorgeschrieben. Davon soll ja der Erfolg letztendlich abhängen.

Insofern verstehe ich die Kritik von DieterH. z.T., denn andere Androgenentzugstherapien werden in der urologischen Praxis sicherlich häufiger angewendet, werden und dürfen mit lokalen Therapien kombiniert werden und beinhalten verschiedenste Protokolle. 

Das dürfte das Entscheidende auch an DieterH.'s Kritik sein.

Die DHB ist in meinen Augen eine eigenständige Behandlungsalternative und eine eigenständige Therapieform, die nichts mit anderen Androgenentzugskonzepten gemeinsam hat und daher mit keinem anderen Androgenentzugskonzept vergleichbar ist.

Was den langfristigen Erfolg anbelangt, wäre sie allerhöchstens vergleichbar mit der Wirksamkeit von rein lokalen Ersttherapien.


Viele Grüsse,

Carola-Elke

----------


## AchimS

Hallo an alle Diskutierer hier!
Sollten wir diese lächerliche Debatte nicht endlich schließen?
Es ist mir so sch...egal, ob Leibowitz auf der ersten oder letzten Seite steht, ob seine Therapie von den gesetzlichen Kassen bezahlt wird oder nicht, ob sie nur als Ersttherapie gilt oder nicht. 
Für mich zählt, daß es mir gut geht mit seinen Empfehlungen, daß es bei mir zu funktionieren scheint, daß bei mir noch alles dran und drin ist und daß ich noch alle weiteren Behandlungsoptionen offen habe.
Deshalb bin ich froh, daß ich auf den alten Forumsseiten darauf aufmerksam geworden bin und ich wünsche allen neuen Lesern, daß sie im neuen Forum ebenfalls die Chance haben, sich mit dieser Therapie zu befassen.

Achim

----------


## Carlo Klöpfer

Liebe Forumsteilnehmer,

Achim S. kann ich nur zustimmen. Wir wollen doch all das Gleiche. Sachliche Information mit fairer Diskussion. Hier geht es nur noch um: "Wer hat Recht?"

Euch allen alles Gute

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo AchimS. 

Die Sache ist leider nicht lächerlich. Ich frage mich, was Dieter und andere antreibt, in dieser verbissenen Art und Weise gegen die Nennung des Namens Bob Leibowitz anzuschreiben.

Ich lese seit Jahren in den Foren und kenne ausser Bob Leibowitz keinen anderen Urologen/Onkologen, der ein so gut durchdachtes und schlüssiges und erfolgreiches System des Androgenentzugs entwickelt hat. 
Alle anderen verordnen den Androgenentzug unsystematisch, mal adjuvant für 3 oder 6 Monate, mal zeitlich unbegrenzt, mal intermittierend, als ADT1, ADT2 oder sonstwie, mehr oder weniger wie Hustensaft, nach Glaube und Gefühl. Leibowitz beim Nanen zu nennen ist deshalb durchaus berechtigt, weil es keinen anderen gibt, der mithalten kann.

Das Problem geht aber viel tiefer. Die Therapie des Prostatakrebses, wie sie sich in den Urologischen Behandlungsrichtlinien darstellt, hinkt meilenweit hinter den Ergebnissen der Forschung hinterher, was sich besonders in der Übertherapie zeigt, wo jeder klinisch irrelevante oder Anfangskrebs geringfügiger Malignität mit der radikalsten, einer Amputation vergleichbaren Therapie behandelt wird. Hiergegen ist schon Hackethal angegangen. Wir haben heute viel bessere Möglichkeiten der Diagnose als zu Zeiten Hackethals, können mittels der DNA-Bildzytometrie entscheiden, welcher Krebs operiert werden muss und welcher nicht. Das sind schätzungsweise mehr als die Hälfte aller neu diagnostizierten Prostatakrebse.
Dass dies nicht geschieht und jeder Neubetroffene ohne weitergehende Diagnosen in einem Zustand von Angst und Verzweiflung belassen zur Operation oder zur Bestrahlung geschickt wird, ist ein Skandal in der Medizingeschichte.
Hier hat Bob Leibowitz insbesondere bei Anfangskrebs einen Therapieansatz entwickelt, der beachtenswert ist. Und es sollte in der Tat jedem Neubetroffenen die Möglichkeit geboten werden, die von Bob Leibowitz entwickelte Therapie kennenzulernen. Deshalb begrüsse ich es, dass auf der Frontseite sein Name genannt wird.

Ich habe mich in letzter Zeit intensiv mit den Forschungsergebnissen der Pathologen Tribukait und Hussein Al-Abadi beschäftigt und werde in Kürze hierüber auch wieder im Forum berichten.Mir sind erhebliche Zweifel gekommen, ob die geflissentliche Behauptung unserer Urologen, die Hormon-Entzugstherapie wäre "nicht kurativ", richtig ist. Es stellt sich mir vielmehr so dar, dass, wenn gewisse Voraussetzungen in der DNA-Histlogie vorliegen, was sehr häufig der Fall ist, der Andogenentzug durchaus kurativ ist. Im behandelten Gewebe verbleibt danach kein Krebs sondern es verbleiben nur Trümmer von Krebs,es findet kein Wachstum mehr statt (in der Sprache von Bob Leibowitz entwickelt sich ein "stabiles Plateau". Das ist kurativ! Die Pathologen (die Leibowitz gar nicht kennen) bestätigen damit zwar nicht die Richtigkeit seiner Therapie, erklären aber dessen Erfolge.

Ich hoffe deshalb, dass im Rahmen des "Selbsthilfegedankens" die Therapie von Bob Leibowitz wieder mehr propagiert wird. Stellungnahmen wie die von Dieter und SHG von Itzehoe und Elmshorn sind da leider kontraproduktiv, führen dazu, dass nur noch Sprachregelungen ("experimentell", "nicht kurativ", "ungesicherte Datenlage" und dgl.) ausgetauscht werden und bei den Forumbetreibern im Kopf die Schere sich bildet, damit man ja nicht irgendwo anstösst.

Gruss, Reinardo

----------


## Anonymous2

Hallo Reinardo,
genau diese (Deine!) Reaktion hält viele davon ab sich mit diesem Thema
zu beschäftigen. Es gibt eben nicht nur den "großen Doktor" aus den USA und in den Selbsthilfegruppen wird überwiegend ein anderes Lied gesungen. Nicht weil dier SHG-Leiter sich verweigern, sondern weil fast keiner den Thesen von Herr L. folgt. Ich arbeite jetzt über 5 Jahre ernsthaft in einer SHG und mußte mit vielen Betroffenen (leider nicht nur
Anfängern) Gespräche führen. Also etwas mehr Gelassenheit wäre auch bei Dir von Nöten. Es gibt auch andere Hormonbehandlungen, die akzeptable Ergebnisse bringen. Ob die DHB in Deinem Sinne tatsächlich so 
durchschlagend ist, ist nicht bewiesen. Aber, ich habe schon lange gelernt, dass es nichts einbringt etwas gegenüber der DHB kritisch zu hinterfragen. Ich ärgere mich, dass ich es doch wieder getan habe. Ich muß mein Temperament mehr zügeln und still mit "meinen" Betroffenen
arbeiten.

Viele Grüße Franz

----------


## Jörg (O)

Liebe Mitstreiter, liebe Mitbetroffene,
Gott sei Dank findet diese amüsante aber wertlose Diskussion über einen Dr. Bob Leibowitz in der Plauderecke
statt.
Ich kann mich erinnern, dass all das, was ich hier lesen 
durfte bereits im alten Forum unzählige Male abgehandelt worden ist. Beim Lesen all dieser vielen Beiträge über Sinn und Unsinn der DHB nach Leibowitz hatte ich oft den Eindruck, dass hier um des Kaisers Bart diskutiert wurde und wird.
Zu Eurer Erinnerung möchte ich Euch darauf aufmerksam machen, dass wir uns hier in einem Prostatakrebsforum befinden und wir uns wichtigeren Problemen widmen
sollten. Krebs ist eine tödliche Krankheit und das sollten wir uns immer vor Augen halten.
Ich bitte daher diejenigen, die etwas am neuen Forum zu
bemängeln haben, dies in angemessener Forn zu tun und
gleichzeitig konstruktive Vorschläge zu unterbreiten, wie es besser gemacht werden kann.
Was könnte z.B. geschehen, wenn der Name Leibowitz nicht
unter der Rubrik "Androgenentzugstherapien" aufgeführt wird. Vermutlich werden wir dann die Diskuusion uber die DHB in unserem Haupthemenkreis haben und gerade das 
sollte ja verhindert werden.
Wie wäre es mit dem Untertitel:
"Hormonentzugstherapien ( auch die DHB nach Leibowitz )
und andere onkologische Therapien" ?
Dann steht der besagte Name zumindest als Hinweis in
Klammern.
Gruß Jörg (O)

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo Jörg. Das Thema ist nicht von mir ins Forum gebracht worden sondern von Dieter, und zwar in einer meine eigene Therapieentscheidung bekrittelnden Art und Weise. "Leibowitz hat es wieder geschafft . . .". Leibowitz hat hier im Forum gar nichts geschafft sondern sich nur sehr  viel mehr Gedanken über Prostatakrebs gemacht als alle, die ihn kritisieren. Das geschieht leider nicht in sachlicher Auseinandersetzung mit seinen Thesen (was den Kritikern offenbar schwer fällt) sondern mit formalistischen Argumenten und Sprachregelungen, die ich langsam nicht mehr hören kann. Und dann kommt auch noch die Forderung  nach Namensverboten in Überschriften des BPS. 
Die Androgenentzugstherapie nach Leibowitz ist schon ausgegliedert worden in ein gesondertes Forum, damit Beiträge hierzu den Hauptteil des Forums nicht kontaminieren (Ausdruck von Ralf). Damit könnte es Dieter doch nun eigentlich bewenden lassen und in Zukunft Ruhe geben.
Reinardo

----------


## cligensa

Na sowas,
ich werde seit Jahren immer wieder vorwurfsvoll gefragt, weshalb es in Deutschland keine Auswertung der Patientenergebnisse gibt von den Männern, die hier in Deutschland die DHB gemacht haben.
Jetzt erläutert Ralf ausführlich, dass an einer renomierten Universität der dortige Chef der Urologie und seine Oberärzte, übrigens auch noch in Zusammenarbeit mit der AUO in Berlin, sich des Problems der Auswertung der Patientenergebnisse unter wissenschaftlichen Kriterien annehmen wollen. Das wird halt kritisiert und es

scheint einigen Herren wieder nicht recht zu sein!

Wenn wir nicht nur die 380 Patienten (mit Adressen), die mir zurückgemeldet haben, dass sie eine DHB nach Leibowitz oder eine HB3 (der feine Unterschied liegt in der Frage, ob das wesentliche Kriterium nach Leibowitz, keine radikale Primärtherapie, eingehalten wurde), durchgeführt haben, sondern auch noch die anderen, die nicht in meiner Datei registriert sind, in die Untersuchung einbeziehen wollen, dann wird das wieder kritisiert, also

scheint es einigen Herren wieder nicht recht zu sein!

Nach aller Logik ist es aber sehr sinnvoll, diese miteinzubeziehen, weil eine größere Anzahl von Teilnehmern auch eine bessere statistische Aussage ermöglicht, als eine geringere Teilnehmerzahl. Um diese bisher unbekannten Patienten zu erreichen, bitten wir die SHG-Leiter, dass sie diese Information in Ihren SHGs den möglicherweise interessierten Betroffenen mitteilen, die sich dann bei Ralf oder bei mir melden können, wenn sie an dieser wissenschaftlichen Auswertung teilnehmen wollen. Da werden jetzt die SHG-Leiter süffisant bedacht. Also 

scheint es einigen Herren wieder nicht recht zu sein!

Es ist schon schwierig, wenn Vorurteile die Gedanken prägen. 
Grüße
Christian

----------

